# Atsauksmes / Ieteikumi / Kritika >  Palielināts Avantar izmērs.

## Vinchi

Tiko palielināju avantar bižu izmēru (150 x 160 px) 18 kb
Tā ka droši varat pievienot savam profilam jaunas un lielākas bildes  :: 

Spiediet augšā uz "Profils" pēc tam lapas apakšā norādiet kuru bildei vēlaties pievienot.

----------


## deivs001

Hmmmm.....

Nezinu vai esmu vienīgais, bet nevaru pievienot avataru. Izmeri ir 80x80 un 6,4kB liels. Tiek parādīts erorrs *Temporary folder could not be found. Please check your PHP installation.*. Cik manas zināšanas saka vainīga PHP instalācija. To var tik admins un citi cilvēki, kam pieejam pie servera izlabot. Tad lūgums to izdarīt.
Vai arī ja kļūdos pamācat mani.

----------

